# Gaggia Automat - user manual



## TheSPiv

Hi all,

First post so thanks in advance for looking. I have recently bought a second hand Gaggia Automat (the nespresso machine) which has been discontinued for sometime. I have spent literally hours going through all the varios sites looking for a download of the manual to no avail.

So...... anyone know of a site where this is possible (and preferably free!), I've googled the following: Gaggia manuals, Gaggia user manuals, gaggia nespresso, gaggia automat manual etc and in general there is very little info on the machine let alone a manualand I've been going back 5 or 6 pages on the searches!

I've had enough of going over the same sites over and over again so this is my last ditch attempt!

Any advice/help is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## ChiarasDad

No idea about the manual, but if it's a Nespresso machine, how much is there to learn from the manual? Is there a specific thing about it that you want to learn, and/or is there a way in which the Automat differs significantly from other Nespresso machines?

(By the way in case my tone's not clear, those are earnest questions, not sarcasm. I have a lot of respect for the Nespresso system and its results, and have been delighted to find Nespresso machines in a couple of my business-travel hotel rooms over the last year.)


----------



## TheSPiv

Thanks for the reply, not taken as sarcasm. Basically I know how to use the machine and most of the functions are very similar to my Titanium but I learned something today after calling a servicing engineer that I presume would be in the manual and save the hassle of calling someone and putting them out.

Just seems a bit odd that it seems pretty much every other manual is available apart from this one and its now become a bit of a mission for me!!


----------



## Glenn

As this machine has now been discontinued I'd recommend keeping an eye on eBay and contacting the sellers for a copy of the manual

Have you tried Philips Saeco or Watermark or perhaps *Coffee Italia*? They may be able to point you in the right direction.

Additionally, Beandoctor or GaggiaManualService (both members on here) may be able to assist


----------



## LeeWardle

Hi there,

I used to work for Nespresso Proffessional and know the domestic machines pretty well. Is there anything specific you want to know? Also just to let you know, Automat parts are pretty hard to come by. I had one in the workshop with a dodgy brew unit and had to write it off as neither Nespresso nor Gaggia sold parts for it anymore, so what ever you do lookafter it!

Lee


----------



## TheSPiv

Hi Lee,

Thanks for the reply. At the moment there is nothing specific that I need to know, sorted out the over temp situation yesterday. Like I say just become a bit of a mission now to try and find one, more to see if there is anything I'm missing.

Just out of interest why did they get discontinued?

Cheers,

Carl.


----------



## LeeWardle

Not sure, just one of those things I suppose!


----------



## Glenn

Sent a Tweet out earlier too, no replies as yet though.

The more coverage we can get the better.


----------



## MDUK

Same problem here - can't get a manual. Everything looks fine but the machine doesn't dispense enough water to make a coffe. A centimetre at most - i have no idea how to increase it or whether the pipes need cleaning etc


----------



## ChiarasDad

MDUK, in your case I would suspect scale buildup, which fortunately is easily treated by chemical means. You can hunt around on this forum for descaling tips (I like a product called Durgol, but it's hard to find; I think most people here use citric acid), and there's a very good chance that that alone will get you sorted.


----------



## MDUK

thanks for the advice. Not knowing about these things - do i put it in the water hopper and then make a coffee or two (without the capsules in)?


----------



## BanishInstant

Try Lee's guide here


----------



## MDUK

Thanks very much


----------



## BanishInstant

Here is a step-by-step guide prior to reading the descaler instructions.


----------



## MDUK

Thanks - much appreciated. i have ordered some descaler (and now know what to do with it)


----------



## Pantomimehorse

if you are still looking for the manual I have one and can get it scanned if you wish, just let me know


----------



## MDUK

HI, thanks for the offer - it is still not working properly so i am returning it for a refund.


----------



## coffeepot

Hi there, I have seen from the previous posts that you may have a copy of the Gaggia Nespresso machine manual. Is there any chance you could scan me a copy of this, as just like the other member i have been looking forever for a copy. I would really appreciate it if you could!


----------



## redwoods

Hi all,

I have stumbled onto this thread by looking for a manual for a Gaggia Nespresso automat. To my great relief, it sounds like there is some very knowlegable people here who know what they are talking about-Sadly, I do not!!









I have been tasked with the repair of this unit for a friend. We are in Thailand and no-one here knows the machine and the nearest dealer is in Singapore. I was hoping that someone here could advise me on how to proceed or if it was possible to get a copy of the manual so I could see what I was doing! I inherited the machine after someone else had started to take it apart, I have now got it back together and the display shows: 'brew unit miss.' I cannot remove the central brew unit(I am assuming that there is some type of gearing that is not allowing me to withdraw this) As it may be obvious, I am completely new to these machines, and any help would be appreciated.

Thank you in advance for any info offered.

Hi, I'm editing my post as I have it all sorted now, turns out there was a problem with the switch that lets the machine know the brew unit is in place. Fixed a lot easier than I thought!!

Good luck to all...!


----------



## London lad

Pantomimehorse said:


> if you are still looking for the manual I have one and can get it scanned if you wish, just let me know


Hi,

I hope you don't mind me asking but I would very much appreciate a scan of your user manual for the Gaggia Nespresso automat.

My email address is:-









Thank you

Kind regards

Graham


----------



## mad_ideas

hi,

i have just been given a gaggia nespresso automat machine but with no manual, :s is there any chance of a scan of the users manual to please?

my e-mail is [email protected]

thanks

kind regards Sam


----------



## coffeepot

Hi there, I would really appreciate a copy of the manual please - my email is [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## starchild

Hi Pantomimehorse,

Are you still able to provide a scan of the manual?

It would be a great help if you could.


----------



## ramjet

Well new to this site and was trying to find a spares place to buy a couple of bits.It was sold as faulty but what the hell for £25.00 it was worth getting to have a look.And it it needed was a magnet on the filler sensor to make it function and a new fuse.

Now all i need is to buy some pods.

I needed something quicker in the morning to make my fix as opposed to the Bialetti on the gas.

Read some previous posts on here and info seems to be unavailable anywhere,i wanted a diagram and a place to buy some spares.

I do have some manuals with the machine so I know how it works and functions.

Can someone point me in the right direction please.


----------

